# In praise of melody - beautiful music that is known only locally - popular music



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

Let this thread be thread where we can share the beautiful music that is known only locally - in one country or nation and that for different reasons is not gaining international attention. This thread is for popular and choral music and I hope to create separate thread for classical (academic) music as soon as the relevant forum is live again. Here are contribution from Baltic country:

Choral song:





Popular song


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

this is a great topic. Who's the author of the first choral song?


----------



## jonatan (May 6, 2016)

It is Romans Grantovskis, catholic priest who was inspired by the awakening of the Baltic countries and Baltic Chain of Freedom https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baltic_Way I am not aware whether he has composed other music.

Unfortunately I have no access to the classical music threads that is why I am putting two pieces from the classical music here. That will complete contribution from this country.
Emils Darzins Melancholic Waltz




Janis Medins Aria





It would be interesting to understand whether such locally celebrated music is being understood and appreciated by the other nations. And in turn it would be nice to hear similar pieces from other nations as well. Maybe there are pearls that are not in the textbooks of musical literature. Maybe this thread is actual for small nations only, because large nations are so rich of heavenly music that receives full appreciation it deserves.


----------

